# V. Confusus Questions



## Selket (Jul 30, 2009)

I am looking into getting some of these and had a few questions about them. I know the get to be about 2.5" long, is that tip to tail? Or if anyone has any, if they could post a picture of one next to a dime or quarter for size reference. Also I know that these are not quite desert species and not quite humid species, so would a mixture of maybe 50-50 sand to coco fiber be ok for sub, or could I do all sand?

Would a ten gallon tank be fine for maybe 3-4  given enough hides and ample food. I know that they can cannibalize for no reason even as adults.

Thanks


----------



## Aschamne (Jul 30, 2009)

2.5" would be tip to tail.  Also you could probably keep a dozen or so in a ten gallon tank, I have 3 in a 9.75" deli.  Here is a pic of a gravid female.







Art

PS  If you want to keep scorplings, separate gravid females before they give birth(the others will eat the scorplings).


----------



## Selket (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info on sizes and communality. What substrate do you use? Is all sand ok or no? I would like a desert setup with a communal scorp. Or do you know if chopped walnut shell would be a good substrate? I saw it at a pet supply store today.

Thanks


----------



## Aschamne (Jul 31, 2009)

I have mine on coconut coir with a few pieces of cork bark for them to hide under. 

Art


----------



## Selket (Jul 31, 2009)

could you house Vaejovis spinigerus with Vaejovis confusus? Or are their habitats different? I have seen a lot of Vaejovis spinigerus that are more desert and arid setups, while confusus seems more peat/coco.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MorbidPh8 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hmm good info didn't know I could keep them together. I currently have 9 V.C. all separated. Was going to try a colony of them. Seeing how I just got 20+ C. Sculpts. I don't have the space for the confusus. Hmmm looking at the pic above my V.C. look a bit different. Just curious where did you get your info on V.C. As far as I read they are an arid scorp. 






Here is a pic of mine. Now im about 80% sure these guys are V.C. That is by my own image checking and from sending out photos to others.

TBH the pic above looks more like a Vaejovis spinigerus... Maybe there are locality differences. Mine are from NW AZ. They are the most abundant scorp out here. One night while camping we found at least 20 of them in a maybe 100 foot long area. They where all about 2-10 feet from each other. I have found them 5 different areas around my area so far. I also find them with Dune scorps and Desert hairys. Also the common name of Yellow Ground Scorpion Fits a lot better with the V.C. in my area. Of course common names suck. Again I've done a lot of googling for V.C. so if you guys have any info I have not seen let me know.

Well did a quick google search
http://www.geckoforums.net/showthread.php?t=11329
http://www.azscorpion.com/V_confusus.html
http://phoenix.about.com/od/arizonapicturesandphotos/ig/Arizona-Bark-Scorpions/Scorpion-09.htm

All 3 links show V.C. that look like mine. Just food for thought.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jorpion (Aug 1, 2009)

I started off 6 months ago with 3 V. confusus in a 10-gallon tank. Substrate consists of a 50/50 sand/peat mix. Hides are plenty of rocks stacked in a pile - they LOVE to hide in the cracks and even form short burrows underneath. They get misted once or twice a week and I keep them pretty warm during the day (80-90) with a low wattage heat lamp (40-watt dimmed down to about 50%)

Jump ahead to NOW, and 2 had babies - so now my ten-gallon is FILLED with V. confusus. Including the 3 adults, I probably have about 40 in the tank! So far, there has not been one death due to cannibalism or any other factor. These little guys crack me up - they run in bursts - stopping and starting. It's interesting to see how their movement evolved to that method compared to C. sculpturatus which move slowly yet consistently and then can run... and run.... and run.


----------



## Selket (Aug 1, 2009)

Morbidph8, is that an adult V.C.? Also that looks more like V.C. than the other pic in here. I am not even too sure if that other one is V. Spinigerus, because I thought that they had thicker tails than that. Also what sub do you keep your V. Confusus on?


----------



## MorbidPh8 (Aug 2, 2009)

I use a mix of soil from my backyard, and sand. I bake the soil for 30-60mins on like 200F check every ten minutes or so. I like to sterilize and burn away all organic matter. Put in container wet, and let dry. It's been working great.

Here are some pics.











A juvi,


----------



## Bug master (Jul 19, 2017)

Aschamne said:


> 2.5" would be tip to tail.  Also you could probably keep a dozen or so in a ten gallon tank, I have 3 in a 9.75" deli.  Here is a pic of a gravid female.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you help me find the gender


----------



## RTTB (Jul 20, 2017)

The ones I collect in Southern California are from arid desert. Sand dirt and rock. Don't mix them with spinigerus. They will get eaten. I've had cannibalism occur every now and then. It just happens for whatever reason.


----------

